# Ricky Burns-Raymundo Beltran RBR



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Why is there no RBR for this

Anyway the fight starts in five minutes


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Just wondering if I'd missed it. Cheers K


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Burns rockin the pink trunks


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Hows Burns' chin, Beltran is 7/1 to KO him


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

The legend Carlos Ortiz is one of the judges, Buffer announcing


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Burns is statistically Scotland's most successful fighter


----------



## Bladerunner (Oct 22, 2012)

KOTF said:


> Burns is statistically Scotland's most successful fighter


Maybe but Ken Buchanan would make him look like a bum.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Burns 10-9, Beltran can't deal with the speed



Bladerunner said:


> Maybe but Ken Buchanan would make him look like a bum.


Buchanan isn't Scottish enough apparently


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Beltran is finding a home for that left hook, and Burns is wobbled


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Oh, shit, really!? Damn, Beltran would make for some good V-Cash if he puts the upset. I really need some right now. I'll wait to watch when the YouTube comes up


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

This one has robbery written all over it.


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

Beltran is just too strong for Burns. 

WAR BELTRAN!!!


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Burns throws straight punches he wins, if he tries to hook with a hooker he'll lose


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Completely forgot about the fight. :-(


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Come on Beltran! I need some money!!!!


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Ricky been toiling badly at times.
He's very poor close up but nice and crisp outside.Hardly a complete game.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Ricky superb at range.Right back in it and RB blowing a bit hard


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

I typed that before Rawlings said it!!
Hate when that happens


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Beltran is so one-dimensional it's funny. He can only do anything when he has Burns pinned to the ropes but somehow won 4 rounds doing it. Burns better now as Beltran takes some time off.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Burns boxed well for most of the seventh, have no idea how the first half went though. Can somebody fill me in on who's winning?


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

What's the score-card so far, guys? I should've spent the $1 and got the stream.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Burns needs a warning for holding


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

And down Burns goes...


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Ricky down!!!


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Burns down.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Needs to get off ropes


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Throw the uppercut, idiot!


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

OH, shit come on Beltran!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

El Mexi-Box said:


> What's the score-card so far, guys? I should've spent the $1 and got the stream.


4-3 either way


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

Told y'all so


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Come on you guys are keeping me in the dark! What's happening?


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Beltran leads 5-3 + KD, surely not on the official cards...


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

damn I almost bet on Beltran to win


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Burns is sucker for the left hook.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

El Mexi-Box said:


> Come on you guys are keeping me in the dark! What's happening?


Burns down in first 5 secs of rnd 8 mate.
Burns toiling badly.
Crow all week for me methinks.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> damn I almost bet on Beltran to win


Yeah, I knew he had a really good chance to win. I don't want to say Burns is overrated, but I saw his weaknesses in his last fight. Beltran was a dangerous opponent for him coming off that "win."


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Burns down in first 5 secs of rnd 8 mate.
> Burns toiling badly.
> Crow all week for me methinks.


Shit, good for Beltran, but I hope this isn't a robbery.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

I said other night that end was in sight for Ricky but wouldn't be tonight.

I'm currently painting a target on my ass


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Beltran 6-3+KD


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

Why there hasn't been a point taken away from Burn for holding is just stupid.

Beltran is up like 6-3


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

El Mexi-Box said:


> Yeah, I knew he had a really good chance to win. I don't want to say Burns is overrated, but I saw his weaknesses in his last fight. Beltran was a dangerous opponent for him coming off that "win."


yeah definitely. Beltran knows how to put that pressure on ya too.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

COME ON BELTRAN! Fuck, I should've bought the damn steam. I'm too damn cheap though :-(.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Jim Watt has Beltran up 86-84.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Burns grabbing, holding, pushing the head down. Should be jabbing and countering.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Does that sound fair? From what you guys have been saying, it should be further apart. Sounds like Ricky is one tough bastard, though.


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

Man who else called this but me and El Chicano


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Damn Burns. He needs more power badly, and keeps getting caught at the end of exchanges. IT's down to the wire.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Fuck off ref, Burns turned away.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

I got Beltran up and Ricky looked very weak in his corner.
Think his jaw might be broke


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Beltran 7-3+KD


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

I can't believe Burns is gonna go the whole fight without even a warning for holding


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Me, I've been saying that Beltran has a good chance of pulling the upset. Even bet some V-Cash on him. I knew people shouldn't sleep on him. I've seen him fight and he's solid when he wants to be.


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

Beltran is in control, as long as the judges are dece he'll win. Or he could just stop him in the 12th lol.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Any time Burns wings shots Beltran cracks him


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Windmiller said:


> I can't believe Burns is gonna go the whole fight without even a warning for holding


Shares the same island with the ref, what did you expect?


----------



## PrinceN (Jun 4, 2013)

I remember when PityTheFool said this euro bum could beat Broner lol


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Can't see him pulling it off.
Fair play to Beltran.He's stuck at the back of the queue for years and is taking his chance.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn, that Burns must be one tough bastard!!!!


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Okay, guys what's happening left in the dark again.


----------



## Nucking Futs (Jul 12, 2013)

Burns is tough but lacking at this level


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

PrinceN said:


> I remember when PityTheFool said this euro bum could beat Broner lol


No you fucking don't you little turd.
I never ever said Burns would beat Broner and @MichiganWarrior and @CELLZki know it.

What a piss poor attempt to take me down.At least tell the truth

Proof or fuck off


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

No warning from ref.

8-3+KD, close round but Beltran still landed the cleaner blows.


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

Burns is pissing me off so much with his holding and turning away.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Okay guys, what the fuck is happening.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

El Mexi-Box said:


> Okay, guys what's happening left in the dark again.


Beltran home free mate.Ricky too far behind


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

Disgraceful refereeing.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Well, I'm still wondering because with the bad refs, there could also be bad judges.


----------



## Gunner (Jun 4, 2013)

Just tuned in, round 11.

Burns looks like he has lost the fight but will get a robbery?

Quick summary please


----------



## Gunner (Jun 4, 2013)

Burns is all over the shop

BURNS DECISION

BOO-Urns!!


----------



## PrinceN (Jun 4, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> No you fucking don't you little turd.
> I never ever said Burns would beat Broner and @MichiganWarrior and @CELLZki know it.
> 
> What a piss poor attempt to take me down.At least tell the truth
> ...


you said Burns could take Broner you later changed your tune


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Robbery coming!

Burns did well in the last round, wins his 4th round on my card. Beltran wins 116-111 here.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

burns probs nicked the last two, I didn't score any of it
looks like burns lost


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Jim Watt openly rooting for a robbery


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

El Mexi-Box said:


> Well, I'm still wondering because with the bad refs, there could also be bad judges.


I can't see how they could justify it.
It was at best for Burns 5-7 plus a KD


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

Beltran clearly won, but I wouldn't be surprised if they robbed him.

Here's to hoping that boxing is fair for once...


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Incredibly shitty refereeing, but the judges are about to outdo him...


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Prepare for three 113-113 scorecards.


----------



## Nucking Futs (Jul 12, 2013)

Beltran by 3-4 rounds


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

PrinceN said:


> you said Burns could take Broner you later changed your tune


Did I fuck.
Never ever said it.Now proof or fuck off.
You have nothing as usual.At least stick to facts if you're going to try and be smart.
Never once said it and even when Burns has been shit, you still make a total cunt of yourself.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

:rofl :rofl


----------



## Gunner (Jun 4, 2013)

They're gonna I've a draw lmao


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

What's the OFFICIAL SCORE guys? Sorry, I'm pretty damn anxious, and you guys are getting me nervous with talks of robbery and bad refing.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

115-112 Burns get the fuck out
115-113 Beltran
114-114 draw

MOTHER FUCKING PEACE OF DOG SHIT FUCK CORRUPT BASTARDS!


----------



## PrinceN (Jun 4, 2013)

wow


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

:lol: that's why I didn't bet on Beltran


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

What a fucking joke.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

That was a robbery and I'll gladly admit it.
Disgraceful.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Fuckckkckckk!


----------



## PrinceN (Jun 4, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Did I fuck.
> Never ever said it.Now proof or fuck off.
> You have nothing as usual.At least stick to facts if you're going to try and be smart.
> Never once said it and even when Burns has been shit, you still make a total cunt of yourself.


Yes you did over at the other site


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Meh 28-1


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

El Mexi-Box said:


> Fuckckkckckk!


Ortiz gave it to Burns!


----------



## Dinamita85 (Jun 14, 2013)

stuck 2 quid on a draw in last round n 2 quid on burns...could see what was coming a mile off


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

PrinceN said:


> Yes you did over at the other site


Did I fuck.
I said I'd like to think he would be competitive,and you won't find one person who will prove your point.

I never ever said it so again,proof or STFU.

I always made a point of saying I never thought he would beat him.
What a pathetic turd you are.
Proof?


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

I really hope by some weird miracle that Matthysse-Burns happens just so I can see Burns get KTFO.

I hate when this happens, it's such a disgrace. These judges just nullify all the hard work, all the pain, and all the sacrifice that these fighters go through. Burns didn't win more than 5 rounds. There's literally no way to give him more than that unless you're paid off. I feel so sad for Beltran. He worked his ass off over all these years, set himself up for this opportunity, clearly beat up Burns, but gets yet ANOTHER dose of bad officiating. Burns is tough and has a lot of heart; I'll give him that....


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

SMH what a terrible result, Beltran should be going back home a champion, even Buffer just said something like 'ladies and gentleman ringside, regardless of how you scored the fight give a round of applause to both fighters' basically saying, what schitt result but clap your hands anyways haha Whats got into Ricky? Eddie must be wondering wtf hes bought over to Matchroom...


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Bad decision, bad performance from Burns. Showed heart and balls as always, but little else.

Fair play to Beltran.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Unreal that this stuff still goes the fuck on atsch it's fucking 2013.


----------



## Nucking Futs (Jul 12, 2013)

Fucking judges in boxing actually are getting worse


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

Another thing, I HATE when boxers say, "Oh it was a close fight, I thought I was winning." EVEN when they get their asses handed to them for the majority of the fight.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

That was never a draw.
Beltran was robbed and I feel bad for him.

Knew Ricky's jaw was bad but it doesn't change the fact it was the wrong result.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

How did Ricky build an early lead when Beltran argubaly won 4 of the first 6 rounds :huh


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Buffer even said *"regardless of the ringside scores*... um... round of applause for two warriors" :lol:


----------



## Gunner (Jun 4, 2013)

Lmao Burns didn't even pretend to answer the question about who won the fight, started waffling about his jaw


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

You got all these cunts from Team Burns saying 'yeah, it was a very close fight...' and completely avoiding the questions. This is why you should score a fight when you're watching it.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

KOTF said:


> The legend Carlos Ortiz is one of the judges, Buffer announcing


Can't believe Ortiz's scorecard.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Wow it looks like it's unanimous in the fact that it was a robbery!


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

All the holding was disgraceful to, the commentators keep saying how much heart Ricky showed as he had a fckd jaw, yeah thats because he kept his hands low, threw wide punches and kept getting hit!!! He was fighting a bad fight thats why he got a damaged jaw...


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

When a champions corner agrees it was a draw you know what went down :lol:


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Ricky just isn't cut out for world level fighters anymore. As much as I want to see him succeed and perform to a high-standard, he can't cut it anymore. Two fights in a row where he's looked limited and tiresome, and if it wasn't for shitty officiating and Gonzalez quitting on his stool he likely would have lost twice in a row by now.

Hasn't looked anyway impressive since he bombed out Mitchell. He's done well for himself considering he's not an elite boxer and is a terribly light puncher. Hard work, stamina, guts and some solid tactical skills has got him this far and he should be proud, but he probably hasn't got much time left at world level.


----------



## Gunner (Jun 4, 2013)

Beltran: they had an opportunity to protect their own investment, and they did it

Officially a Beltran fan. Very very classy interview.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Beltran giving the GOAT after fight interview!!! Fair play to him, hope he gets a rematch...


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

God damn Euros fucking pissed


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

Great interview from Beltrán.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Gunner said:


> Beltran: they had an opportunity to protect their own investment, and they did it
> 
> Officially a Beltran fan. Very very classy interview.


Yeah co-sign that, hes a top geezer, hope to see him on TV again...


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Man, my fucking V-Cash :-(.

Sucks even more for Beltran though, poor dude.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Beltran reminds me of Glen Johnson full stop :happy


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Damn, I missed the fight.

Was the decision that bad?


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Pork N Chili said:


> Another thing, I HATE when boxers say, "Oh it was a close fight, I thought I was winning." EVEN when they get their asses handed to them for the majority of the fight.


Yeah, just because you nicked three or four rounds (if even that) and weren't completely shut-out doesn't mean it was "close" or "competitive."

I didn't keep score but it was obvious who deserved to go to bed tonight with the championship belt by their side, and it wasn't Ricky Burns.


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> Damn, I missed the fight.
> 
> Was the decision that bad?


Very much so.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

What was the crowd reaction like when the decision was read?


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Oneshot said:


> God damn Euros fucking pissed


It was Ortiz who scored for Ricky,English judge was right and Belgian draw.


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> What was the crowd reaction like when the decision was read?


They were mad and boo'd, but only because they were completely Pro-Burns.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Watt AND Alex Arthur even saying its a robbery, if two Scottish people saying it you know its a landslide win for Beltran!!!


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Jesus :lol: Saying Beltran couldn't effectively finish Burns. Not when YOURE ALLOWED TO FUCKING HOLD EVERY 5 SECONDS WITH NO WARNING.


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> It was Ortiz who scored for Ricky,English judge was right and Belgian draw.


Yeah doesn't matter it was for a Euro.


----------



## Gunner (Jun 4, 2013)

@~Cellzki~ you know the decisions are bad when the corrupt hometown judges give their own fighter a DRAW and not even a win because to do so would be completely unfathomable no matter how much money is shoved under the table for them.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> What was the crowd reaction like when the decision was read?


The crowd was stunned.Even Buffer had to ask them to acknowledge both fighters.
It sounded like they were stunned with the whole thing.

And while you're here.You know I was right in the post I mentioned you.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Oneshot said:


> Yeah doesn't matter it was for a Euro.


And I'm just saying in another thread that I think you get unfair criticism on here.

I never knew you hated people just for being European.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

~Cellzki~ said:


> What was the crowd reaction like when the decision was read?


They where silent, you could hear a pin drop which says it all, the whole night they where loud as fck, when the decision was read they knew Ricky had lost...


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Pork N Chili said:


> They were mad and boo'd, but only because they were completely Pro-Burns.


Damn


Gunner said:


> @~Cellzki~ you know the decisions are bad when the corrupt hometown judges give their own fighter a DRAW and not even a win because to do so would be completely unfathomable no matter how much money is shoved under the table for them.


Lol true


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

I know I should be cynical but damn this pissed me off more than ESPN robberies.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> The crowd was stunned.Even Buffer had to ask them to acknowledge both fighters.
> It sounded like they were stunned with the whole thing.
> 
> And while you're here.You know I was right in the post I mentioned you.


:yep

PTF kept it real from day one


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> And I'm just saying in another thread that I think you get unfair criticism on here.
> 
> I never knew you hated people just for being European.


I don't think they are honest fans, I'm just pissed.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> :yep
> 
> PTF kept it real from day one


Thank you my friend.I really appreciate that.

Are you reading @PrinceN (akaPrincess)


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Beltran: I want to fight in a fair place. I want to fight in America. The only way to have a true champion is in America.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Jesus :lol: Saying Beltran couldn't effectively finish Burns. Not when YOURE ALLOWED TO FUCKING HOLD EVERY 5 SECONDS WITH NO WARNING.


That was absolutely ridiculous also. He was grabbing and clinching at almost every opportunity he got, getting Beltran in a headlock and swinging him, grabbing his arms and then uppercutting him with no repercussions yet when he turns his back and Beltran hits him the referee gets involved. :lol:


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Oneshot said:


> I don't think they are honest fans, I'm just pissed.


As a whole?
I think we should leave it there Oneshot,as I never knew you felt that way.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

O59 said:


> That was absolutely ridiculous also. He was grabbing and clinching at almost every opportunity he got, getting Beltran in a headlock and swinging him, grabbing his arms and then uppercutting him with no repercussions yet when he turns his back and Beltran hits him the referee gets involved. :lol:


:rofl :rofl It's good for a laugh but you can't help but feel sorry for Beltran. Man! Those commentators sometimes. Poor Buncey he must be beside himself. I need to follow him on Tweeeeter.


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> As a whole?
> I think we should leave it there Oneshot,as I never knew you felt that way.


Do you see any anger from any about this robbery?


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Thats just boxing. Sad but it is how it is. And thats why fighters tend not to travell so that some great fights dont get made because These fighters are afraid of getting robbed or they want to be the home guy because they know they have it easier to Keep the belt.


----------



## Gunner (Jun 4, 2013)

Pork N Chili said:


> They were mad and boo'd, but only because they were completely Pro-Burns.


So were they saying boo, or boo-urns?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Gunner said:


> So were they saying boo, or boo-urns?


:lol:


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Listen,as I've said,I'm a Burns supporter and I won't stop following him because real fans should always stick by their guy,but he's now in the same position Sturm was in not long ago with two dodgy retentions.
I've felt the end was in sight and I think the draw will do him more damage than a loss tonight,strange as that may sound.
But it's been a great ride for 7 years in my case so however it goes,I thank Ricky for surpassing the expectations of many people.
And although I would love the jaw to have been a factor,even if it was there is a feeling that the ride is almost over.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Oneshot said:


> Do you see any anger from any about this robbery?


I see several European posters and myself who comes from Glasgow saying it was a robbery.I'm sorry if I've misunderstood the question but I don't get your point.


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Thats just boxing. Sad but it is how it is. And thats why fighters tend not to travell so that some great fights dont get made because These fighters are afraid of getting robbed or they want to be the home guy because they know they have it easier to Keep the belt.


Please if this was a Euro you would be crying, pathetic.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

I know the plan was for Terrence Crawford to fight the winner of Burns/Beltran for the title but I want to see Beltran/Crawford now. Hopefully the WBO enforces Crawford as mandatory for early next year and then when Sweet T wins he fights Beltran in a title defense


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

PrinceN said:


> I remember when PityTheFool said this euro bum could beat Broner lol


Owned once again Princess.I hope you grow up soon so I can stop having to deal with your complete lack of knowledge.
You thought all your Xmas's had come at once and you still made a complete wank of yourself.:lol:



PityTheFool said:


> No you fucking don't you little turd.
> I never ever said Burns would beat Broner and @MichiganWarrior and @CELLZki know it.
> 
> What a piss poor attempt to take me down.At least tell the truth
> ...





~Cellzki~ said:


> :yep
> 
> PTF kept it real from day one


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

Windmiller said:


> I know the plan was for Terrence Crawford to fight the winner of Burns/Beltran for the title but I want to see Beltran/Crawford now. Hopefully the WBO enforces Crawford as mandatory for early next year and then when Sweet T wins he fights Beltran in a title defense


I want Crawford to go knock Burns out, hopefully it happens.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Oneshot said:


> Please if this was a Euro you would be crying, pathetic.


you stuipid? This is just boxing and after the years I got used to results like that. I feel very sorry for Beltran but thats just how boxing works at times.


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

Berliner said:


> you stuipid? This is just boxing and after the years I got used to results like that. I feel very sorry for Beltran but thats just how boxing works at times.


You always manage to sink to new lows, enjoy the robbery.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Oneshot said:


> You always manage to sink to new lows, enjoy the robbery.


I dont enjoy it you stuipid ass troll. You always make something up in your sick mind.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Berliner said:


> I dont enjoy it you stuipid ass troll. You always make something up in your sick mind.


Was Beltran robbed?


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Was Beltran robbed?


I would say yes.


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

Berliner said:


> I dont enjoy it you stuipid ass troll. You always make something up in your sick mind.


Yeah we know what you are only care that the Euro wins


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Berliner said:


> I would say yes.


See, its not that hard is it? No need for the "hardy harrr well thats boxin for ya what'd you expect?"


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Thats just boxing. Sad but it is how it is. And thats why fighters tend not to travell so that some great fights dont get made because These fighters are afraid of getting robbed or they want to be the home guy because they know they have it easier to Keep the belt.


Thats what I said. And it is the truth. So dont know why you cryatsch. Decision like that are sad but dont suprise me at all. Thats boxing it is how it is. And thats why fighters fight at home. I always find it funny when People Claim that fighters have to travell.


----------



## Mat Cauthon (May 22, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Listen,as I've said,I'm a Burns supporter and I won't stop following him because real fans should always stick by their guy,but he's now in the same position Sturm was in not long ago with two dodgy retentions.
> I've felt the end was in sight and I think the draw will do him more damage than a loss tonight,strange as that may sound.
> But it's been a great ride for 7 years in my case so however it goes,I thank Ricky for surpassing the expectations of many people.
> And although I would love the jaw to have been a factor,even if it was there is a feeling that the ride is almost over.


I totally agree with this.

Would anyone think eight year ago that Ricky Burns of Coatbridge would be a world champion ? He's done incredibly well for himself, and he's a cracking lad.

Maybe that jaw injury made him panic, I can't imagine how painful it is to have someone punch you constantly with a jaw injury like that for 30 minutes, but sadly he was made to look cruelly amateur at times.

Feel fucking awful for Beltran, his interview after the fight was fucking heart breaking, but as a Scotsman I'm pretty sure Burns isn't feeling too great at this moment. He's in agony, and knows, along with everyone else, that he was well and truly beaten.

Do you think the pressure of being a World Champion and increased media exposure has had a bad effect on Burns ? Or has he just hit his peak and is now being exposed ?


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

I had it 8-4 to Beltran with a knockdown. massive robbery.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm gonna have to dig up that thread where I got ganged up on by all the Scots for saying that anybody travelling to Scotland for a fight would be daft if the reward wasn't massive. Just as bad as any other country for scoring for the home fighter.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Mat_Cauthon said:


> I totally agree with this.
> 
> Would anyone think eight year ago that Ricky Burns of Coatbridge would be a world champion ? He's done incredibly well for himself, and he's a cracking lad.
> 
> ...


Well mate,before Billy got his own gym, they used to use Morrison's,and that's where I first encountered and started following Ricky.
But he's never been comfy in the spotlight.He almost always struggles when he's a big favourite,and the JJB job was no gimmick.Ricky does worry about staying real,but he's not as thick skinned as most people at that level.I'm even betting he's worrying more than anyone about Warren's court case.
I think that layoff plus cancellations may have been far worse for him than we first thought.
It's a shame.And I don't get how anyone can hate him,even tonight wasn't his doing.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Chatty said:


> I had it 8-4 to Beltran with a knockdown. massive robbery.


Had beltran with one Point but just because I gave Burns every round I could give him. Even the 11. There are decision where you will find guys who think the other guy won. But not with this one. Still think it was closer than many say but Beltran won that fight and for us fans he is the real world Champion now. Decisions like that are the reason why fighters tend to stay at home.


----------



## Mat Cauthon (May 22, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Well mate,before Billy got his own gym, they used to use Morrison's,and that's where I first encountered and started following Ricky.
> But he's never been comfy in the spotlight.He almost always struggles when he's a big favourite,and the JJB job was no gimmick.Ricky does worry about staying real,but he's not as thick skinned as most people at that level.I'm even betting he's worrying more than anyone about Warren's court case.
> I think that layoff plus cancellations may have been far worse for him than we first thought.
> It's a shame.And I don't get how anyone can hate him,even tonight wasn't his doing.


I can't think why anyone would even dislike Ricky. I know a few boys that have trained or are mates with him and they say he's just a real quiet, good natured lad that just wants to get on with it.

Without doubt he's devastated tonight, and the sore jaw is just part of it.

I'm hurting for both of the fighters tonight.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Also that 114:114 score Card is stuipid as hell. That judge scored a round 10:10 just to make it a draw. I would like to know which round he scored 10:10.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Chatty said:


> I'm gonna have to dig up that thread where I got ganged up on by all the Scots for saying that anybody travelling to Scotland for a fight would be daft if the reward wasn't massive. Just as bad as any other country for scoring for the home fighter.


I'm sure I know now why "Titere" turned down the fight for more money. You should at least get paid before you get fucked up the fucking ass!


----------



## hellsbells (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm also looking forward to the cards to see which was the 10:10.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

WBO just trying as hard as it fucking can to stay irrelevant. When all the other "legit" orgs are jerking themselves all over, WBO follows suit :lol: You figure theyd work and try and get a leg up, in the perfect world.


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> As a whole?
> I think we should leave it there Oneshot,as I never knew you felt that way.


Ignore that cunt mate, he thinks he is exposing everyone as racist bigots when in truth he is just exposing himself as one :deal


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Dazl1212 said:


> Ignore that cunt mate, he thinks he is exposing everyone as racist bigots when in truth he is just exposing himself as one :deal


I tend to stay off threads that go bad shit with race mate,but I had seen Oneshot discussing Floyd and he had always been ok as far as I was concerned,but he's coming across as racist in that annoying reverse way.
Racism is racism however you dress it up.Some of his comments here make some of the old Klittards seem moderate.


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> I tend to stay off threads that go bad shit with race mate,but I had seen Oneshot discussing Floyd and he had always been ok as far as I was concerned,but he's coming across as racist in that annoying reverse way.
> Racism is racism however you dress it up.Some of his comments here make some of the old Klittards seem moderate.


You want to see some of his comments in the Golovkin thread. Saying nobody would like him if he was black etc.
Bang on mate, racism is racism:deal


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Did I fuck.
> Never ever said it.Now proof or fuck off.
> You have nothing as usual.At least stick to facts if you're going to try and be smart.
> Never once said it and even when Burns has been shit, you still make a total cunt of yourself.


i'll vouch for pitythefool on this. we discussed broner vs burns several times. pity thought burns would do better than he proly thinks he does now in hindsight but never claimed he thought burns would beat broner


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Royal-T-Bag said:


> i'll vouch for pitythefool on this. we discussed broner vs burns several times. pity thought burns would do better than he proly thinks he does now in hindsight but never claimed he thought burns would beat broner


Thanks mate.That little weasel thought all his dreams had come true last night and I noticed he hasn't posted since you and Cellzki proved my point.

Where are you Princess?


----------



## McKay (Jun 6, 2012)

It was an awful decision. When you break it down into rounds, Burns only won 2 of them clearly (rounds 1 and 7). Beltran won 7 of them clearly (rounds 3,4,5,8,9,10 & 12). That leaves rounds 2,6 & 11 as rounds where I can understand arguments for either guy winning. Even if you give Burns all 3 of those rounds, the score is still 115-112 Beltran when you include the knockdown. I personally gave him 2 & 11 and scored the 6th for Beltran, so I had it 116-111. You could also have it 117-110 or even 118-109 and I wouldn't complain. There's just no way that I can see how a competent judge would score that a draw, never mind a victory for Burns.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

I missed this, probably catch on YouTube later.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Had it 6 rounds each personally with the 10-8 round. Actually found it incredibly easy to score for the most part aside from the last couple of rounds, however I thought Ricky did enough to win them both to be honest. Amazing heart and got back to kind of establishing his range, moving and pumping the straight punches, Beltran didn't really land much in either 11 or 12.

Burns 1, 2, 6, 7, 11, 12
Beltran 3, 4, 5, 8, 9, 10 + KD.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Danny said:


> Had it 6 rounds each personally with the 10-8 round. Actually found it incredibly easy to score for the most part aside from the last couple of rounds, however I thought Ricky did enough to win them both to be honest. Amazing heart and got back to kind of establishing his range, moving and pumping the straight punches, Beltran didn't really land much in either 11 or 12.
> 
> Burns 1, 2, 6, 7, 11, 12
> Beltran 3, 4, 5, 8, 9, 10 + KD.


Yes, it was that kind of fight, we're all up in arms saying it was a robbery, yet many people had it 'only' 7-4/5 in rounds


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Eoghan said:


> Yes, it was that kind of fight, we're all up in arms saying it was a robbery, yet many people had it 'only' 7-4/5 in rounds


To be honest though, as I've just said on another thread actually, it's one of those fights people will look at and say 'oh you've only got Beltran winning by one or two points, can't be that much of a robbery can it' but it's extremely difficult to make a case for Burns winning the fight because it was so easy to score. It's very hard to give any of those Beltran rounds the other way for me.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Danny said:


> To be honest though, as I've just said on another thread actually, it's one of those fights people will look at and say 'oh you've only got Beltran winning by one or two points, can't be that much of a robbery can it' but it's extremely difficult to make a case for Burns winning the fight because it was so easy to score. It's very hard to give any of those Beltran rounds the other way for me.


:deal Exactly. I had it 116-111, and that was as wide as I've seen really


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

A robbery is a fight when you have a clear winner but this winner dont gets the decision. For me it dont matters if it is by two or three rounds. I just had Beltran winning with one Point. But just because I gave every Close round to Burns (wich normally I shouldnt do but I did). So even with giving Burns every Close round he didnt won the fight. This was not a fight were we can say it could have gone either way. this fight had a winner and it was Beltran.


----------



## PrinceN (Jun 4, 2013)

Royal-T-Bag said:


> i'll vouch for pitythefool on this. we discussed broner vs burns several times. pity thought burns would do better than he proly thinks he does now in hindsight but never claimed he thought burns would beat broner


he had Burns beating Broner it was a smart move for Burns to duck Broner


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

PrinceN said:


> he had Burns beating Broner it was a smart move for Burns to duck Broner


no he didn't he had Burns giving Broner a competitive fight, never claimed he'd beat Broner. I'm sure now in retrospect he will even admit he was wrong about it even being competitive and has pretty much admitted as much. Meh it happens, people tend to overrate their local heroes. I'm Canadian and thought Molitor was gonna school Caballero and like most I thought Bute would beat Froch.


----------

